# F\w......s\w....?!?!?!



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm currently running a 55 gallon f\w tank, not much in it cause its a new tank.
My buddy runs s\w and is pushing me tward the new expierence. 

I'v priced it out and its quit expensive to start up cause i want alot of corrals. I'm looking for a good place....{internet/store in n.h.} where i can get some good prices on lighting and filtration. Or if anyone is selling some used equipment for a 55 gal. it would be helpfull.

Once again, i'm a little short on cash so when i say GOOD PRICES i'd like as low as possible!!
Thanks ALOT!!

~Josh~ :fish:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Aquabid.com and Ebay.com


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Foster and smith is always a good place to go for new things, but the best deal is to search for used things. The est palce to seach for used stuff is forums like this one. If your short with cash though you may want to wait. I put in over a grand into my 20 gallon and that wasn't including any livestock. Live rock really gets the start up cost way up there.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, I forgot, craigslist.com is a great resource, too.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Aquabid.com and Ebay.com


Aquabid not so good for SW equipment. Ebay has alot of stuff for fairly decent prices... but....



Boxermom said:


> Oh, I forgot, craigslist.com is a great resource, too.


Craigslist will give you nothing but deals! I cant over stress this enough. There are tons of people who realized that theyve bitten off more than they could chew with SW and sekll for cheap.

Also another good source would be a local aquarium society. They usually have auctions and members who give other members deals on their new and used equipment. Try googling "aquarium society" and add in the nearest large city and youll probbaly get good results

SW isnt cheap, nor is it a walk in the park. All i can say is, make sure you know what your getting into and do your reading before you start buying, otherwise youll lose alllot of money.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

You might want to look into some reef clubs in that area. I know Maine has a fairly large one and might not be to far away from you. . Alot of times you can pick up some great deals from clubs. Ebay is pretty good very limited at times though. I bought a couple of whole setups and kept what I wanted and sold the rest. Saved me tons of money.


----------

